# Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society meeting next Wenesday



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I thought I'd give people the heads up on what's happening for the next meeting which well be this coming Wednesday next week.

March 9, 2011 at 7:15 PM

Place: Vancouver Aquarium Marilyn Blusson Learning Centre

Speaker: Baz Edmeades

Topic: Baz Edmeades, author of Megafauna ? The Start of the Human-caused Extinction, (Megafauna - "First Victims of the Human-Caused Extinction" - book by Baz Edmeades) will be speaking about the extinction-crisis facing fishes and other life-forms, and asking what, if anything, can be done to stop it.

In addition to the speaker we will also provide a Question & Answer period, raffle, door prize draw and our usual mini-auction. Visitors welcome.

I'm heading there so if anyone have any questions, feel free to contact me. Thanks
Pat
________
Small Tits live


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, if you want anything from Canadian Aquatics, please let me or Charles know as we can have it brought to you at the meeting to save you the trip of driving to our place. Thanks
pat
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully you'll have the L10a by then


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

The L-010a are coming this Saturday so yes, I will 
________
Apollonia


----------

